# Editierbares Pastebin-System



## Netzwerkidi (7. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich betreibe einen Blog bei Google Blogger. Bis vor einige Zeit konnte man mit Javascript sehr einfach Tabellendokumente auf Google Drive zugreifen und die Inhalte von Tabellendokumenten in Blogger integrieren. 

Das geht seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr, da Javascript nicht mehr unterstützt wird.

Frage: Mit Pastebin-Systemen lassen sich ja bekanntlich Text, Programmcode, Snippets etc. speichern - aber anschließend nicht mehr editieren. Kennt jemand eine Art editierbares Pastebin-System, mit dem das Speichern und anschließende Aktualisieren/Editieren des zuvor Gespeicherten möglich ist?

Grüße
Idi


----------



## CPoly (7. September 2013)

https://gist.github.com/ (übrigens auch in dem Wikipedia Artikel gelistet)

Diese lassen sich auch embedden. Beispiel: dieses gist https://gist.github.com/Prinzhorn/1258724#file-annotated-js hier eingebunden http://jsbin.com/inePeYA/1



Netzwerkidi hat gesagt.:


> Frage: Mit Pastebin-Systemen lassen sich ja bekanntlich Text, Programmcode, Snippets etc. speichern - aber anschließend nicht mehr editieren.



Hat man einen Account, lassen sich diese auch bearbeiten. Nicht nur bei GitHub.


----------



## ComFreek (7. September 2013)

jsFiddles kannst du übrigens auch einbinden: http://doc.jsfiddle.net/use/embedding.html

Vorteil ist, dass du HTML/JS/CSS zusammen in einem "Result"-Tab anzeigen lassen kannst.


----------



## Netzwerkidi (9. September 2013)

Danke euch beiden.

Habe bei Pastebin mal ein Konto zum Testen angelegt.

http://jsfiddle.net/v8PxY/

Eine Frage noch: Wie bekomme ich die Daten nun lokal in Javascript, am besten sogar ohne jQuery? 
Klappt irgendwie nicht.


----------



## CPoly (9. September 2013)

z.B. das Paste ändern in


```
var data = [{"p1":"p1","p2":"p2"},{"p1":"p1","p2":"p2"}];
```

und einfach als <script> Tag einbinden. Dann steht dir die Variable "data" zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netzwerkidi (9. September 2013)

Kaum macht man' s richtig....

Statt 

```
http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=bQ0ZZXAb
```
hatte ich

```
http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=bQ0ZZXAb
```
verwendet.

Thx!!


----------



## CPoly (9. September 2013)

Du solltest natürlich schon die gleiche URL (raw.php) nehmen http://jsbin.com/UyOCaca/1/edit


----------



## Netzwerkidi (9. September 2013)

Gerade bemerkt.
Danke.


----------



## Netzwerkidi (16. September 2013)

@CPoly
Eine Frage habe ich noch: Wie würde man denn einen Gist per lokalem im Browser laufenden oder anderem Programm editieren? 
Bei Pastebin habe ich in der API keine Edit-/Update-Funktion gefunden, vielleicht geht es bei Gist.
Meine Vorstellung ist, dass ich lokal ein Programm habe, mit dem ich ein und dasselbe Gist immer mehr mit Daten fülle. 
Optimal wäre natürlich ein JS-Programm, wenn es eine andere Sprache wäre, müsste ich sie ggf. lernen.
Gibt es vielleicht schon etwas Fertiges, das ich verwenden könnte?
LG
Idi


----------



## CPoly (16. September 2013)

http://developer.github.com/v3/gists/

https://github.com/defunkt/gist
https://github.com/isaacs/gist-cli


----------



## Netzwerkidi (16. September 2013)

Wie würde ich es denn am cleversten anstellen, etwas, das ich irgendwo in einem Browserwindow mit Maus kopiert habe, an das Gist-API zum Patchen zu übergeben?

http://developer.github.com/v3/gists/#edit-a-gist

Am besten in einer kleinen Webanwendung mit Enter-Button und ohne Servertools sondern nur mit HTML/JS.

Google stellt für einige APIs beispielsweise eine JS-Package zur Verfügung (gapi.js). Etwas Vergleichbares für Github gibt es offenbar nicht.

Die API-Beispiele bei Github sind alle mit cUrl dokumentiert: "Client for URLs (cURL) ist ein Kommandozeilen-Programm zum Übertragen von Dateien in Rechnernetzen." [Wikipedia]


----------



## CPoly (17. September 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob das überhaupt möglich ist. Habe auch keine Zeit lange zu Recherchieren.


----------

